# Missile Launcher Vs Multi-Melta for Tactical Squad.



## Vokshev

Vulkan is included in the army so there is the reroll,

It seems to me ML is superior in range and firepower, why will anyone take Melta over ML? even if it is twin linked.


----------



## Butcher001

Yes, but I think that if you deepstrike in DP and then make them run into cover and the other ones moving with the meltagun to firing position next turn you will have to take. Killing the combat squad that moves around or the other sniping out your tanks.

Also FP1 is brutal, helping you to take down the enemies. And is the same force value (for half the range) and melta...with AP1... I think that if you got the re-roll it's worth to take one or two of them...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Vokshev said:


> Vulkan is included in the army so there is the reroll,
> 
> It seems to me ML is superior in range and firepower, why will anyone take Melta over ML? even if it is twin linked.


Missile Launchers are superior in Range. if you say Krak missiles they are identical in firepower, if you say Frag, frags are small templates that are only str 4, which can be unreliable.

a Missile Launcher does NOT get 2 armor pen dice on vehicles, Multi-Meltas do. thats why youd take a Multi Melta over a Missile launcher.


----------



## Tim/Steve

KhainiteAssassin said:


> a Missile Launcher does NOT get 2 armor pen dice on vehicles, Multi-Meltas do. thats why youd take a Multi Melta over a Missile launcher.


Very true... but its getting that bonus dice that is tricky for a model that cannot move and shoot.


How you play your army is how I would decide which to go for. Having Vulkan wouldn't change my decision, it just makes on set of tactics (and their associated weapons) better at their role.
If you want your troops moving forward take the MM.
If you want them staying back covering other units moving forward take the ML.
If you want them staying back protecting against the enemy's advance take the MM.

If you don't know how each of your units want to behave (obviously battlefields change plans) then take the ML as its more versatile... but building an effective army list normally requires knowing how each unit will fit into a general strategy.


----------



## Tossidin

It all depends on how you use your squads.

In a Vulkan army, you usually want to get into midfield (you know, where the objectives are), to get all your weapons into range. This is why so many Vulkan players pick the multimelta. You have a 24'' range, and when you have rolled onto the board you should be in range of most stuff (use the rhino as a MM bunker). The MM also has AP 1, which is HUGE (meaning it is much better at actually destroying vehicles than the ML), and the 2d6 armour pen is the icing on the cake if comeone comes into range 

The missile launcher has superior range (48''), and I see some players who use 1 or 2 tac squads (depending on point level) with ML to stand back and hold the home objective / provide firesupport while the other half with a meltagun drives forwards in their rhino together with the rest of the army. 

In a Vulkan army, I would pick the multimelta over the missile launcher any day, but that doesn't mean you can't also have a ML squad, which imo is quite useful


----------



## Vokshev

Tossidin said:


> It all depends on how you use your squads.
> 
> In a Vulkan army, you usually want to get into midfield (you know, where the objectives are), to get all your weapons into range. This is why so many Vulkan players pick the multimelta. You have a 24'' range, and when you have rolled onto the board you should be in range of most stuff (use the rhino as a MM bunker). The MM also has AP 1, which is HUGE (meaning it is much better at actually destroying vehicles than the ML), and the 2d6 armour pen is the icing on the cake if comeone comes into range
> 
> The missile launcher has superior range (48''), and I see some players who use 1 or 2 tac squads (depending on point level) with ML to stand back and hold the home objective / provide firesupport while the other half with a meltagun drives forwards in their rhino together with the rest of the army.
> 
> In a Vulkan army, I would pick the multimelta over the missile launcher any day, but that doesn't mean you can't also have a ML squad, which imo is quite useful


 
I am reading through the codex it says that the Krak ML has a strength 8 AP 3, isn't that more than the melta?


----------



## Boc

Vokshev said:


> I am reading through the codex it says that the Krak ML has a strength 8 AP 3, isn't that more than the melta?


AP3 is actually worse than AP1.

Armour pen basically negates an armour save of that value and higher, so you want the lower armour pen against troops.

Against vehicles, AP1 is even more awesome, as it gives your damage rolls (both penetrating and glancing) +1 to their damage result. So if you would have normally immobilized a vehicle with a pen, you now wreck it. And it gives your glances the ability to wreck a vehicle.

Even better, the melta special ability is more or less this: if the target vehicle is within 1/2 the range (so within 12") of the shooter, you get to roll the 2D6 for the armour pen. So if you're shooting at a Landraider with AV14, all you have to do is get a 6 with 2 dice to glance it, and the most likely result of 2 dice (7) is a pen. Meltas are the end all, be all of Marine anti-armour.

Except against stormravens, but that's really neither here nor there.


----------



## Vokshev

Boc said:


> AP3 is actually worse than AP1.
> 
> Armour pen basically negates an armour save of that value and higher, so you want the lower armour pen against troops.
> 
> Against vehicles, AP1 is even more awesome, as it gives your damage rolls (both penetrating and glancing) +1 to their damage result. So if you would have normally immobilized a vehicle with a pen, you now wreck it. And it gives your glances the ability to wreck a vehicle.
> 
> Even better, the melta special ability is more or less this: if the target vehicle is within 1/2 the range (so within 12") of the shooter, you get to roll the 2D6 for the armour pen. So if you're shooting at a Landraider with AV14, all you have to do is get a 6 with 2 dice to glance it, and the most likely result of 2 dice (7) is a pen. Meltas are the end all, be all of Marine anti-armour.
> 
> Except against stormravens, but that's really neither here nor there.


 
Thanks alot for the very informative reply! I am just trying to decide what I should let me tact squad take since I only got 2 of them in my 1750 point army and 2 sets of melta/multi-melta/powerfist seems like the right idea.


----------



## Tim/Steve

I never liked having a single heavy weapon in troops units (which was good since I played SW, who couldn't have them). Personally I would take melta, powerfist + combi-melta and the multimelta... then forget about the multimelta as I move around the board each turn. 

The only times I think marines should be stationary is when they are on an objective well away from enemies, in small area terrain or when the enemy is 18-24" away.
If the enemy is 12-18" you should be moving to get into rapid fire range, and if they are <12" you should be thinking of assault... either moving away to get out of enemy assault range, or forward so you can bolt pistol then charge.
I think that if I played C:SM it would be better for me to have a boltgun then a heavy weapon.... not that I would, having a MM is still potentially devastating, and can be a useful deterrent if nothing else(no-one will willingly drive a non-disposable vehicle within 12" of one).


----------



## Ashkore08

I like MM. It fits in well with the BA mantra of Close-range combat (but not too close, otherwise your MM's get charged ).
And i wouldnt take shots at AV14 with anything else(except Lascannons if i happen to field them).


----------



## Vokshev

Tim/Steve said:


> I never liked having a single heavy weapon in troops units (which was good since I played SW, who couldn't have them). Personally I would take melta, powerfist + combi-melta and the multimelta... then forget about the multimelta as I move around the board each turn.
> 
> The only times I think marines should be stationary is when they are on an objective well away from enemies, in small area terrain or when the enemy is 18-24" away.
> If the enemy is 12-18" you should be moving to get into rapid fire range, and if they are <12" you should be thinking of assault... either moving away to get out of enemy assault range, or forward so you can bolt pistol then charge.
> I think that if I played C:SM it would be better for me to have a boltgun then a heavy weapon.... not that I would, having a MM is still potentially devastating, and can be a useful deterrent if nothing else(no-one will willingly drive a non-disposable vehicle within 12" of one).


 
Sorry, but I do not understand you, how can you take "*melta, powerfist + combi-melta and the multimelta*" ? I mean if you take PF you can't take combi-melta right?


----------



## Tim/Steve

Nope, "The Space Marine Sergeant may replace his boltgun and/or bolt pistol with:"

You can upgrade his bolt pistol to a powerfist and his boltgun to a combi-melta at a total of +35points... expensive, but well worth it in my view, especially with Vulkan.

Its especially good for drive-bys. You can move your rhino 6", fire melta and combi-melta from it with rerolls to hit for both. The powerfist is something I would always put on SM sgts as its an answer to all questions: capable to taking on tanks and MCs as well as all the normal stuff (and ID'ing most characters), but its almost a must for a melta unit. Taking melta weapons means the unit will be hunting tanks/vehicles, so you may as well have a PF to charge in with and rip vehicles apart if your melta doesn't destroy the target (especially if you stun/immobalise it).


----------



## Vokshev

Ok what does a default SGT carry? boltgun strapped to the back + a chainsword and bolt pistol in each hand?


----------



## MidnightSun

Vokshev said:


> Ok what does a default SGT carry? boltgun strapped to the back + a chainsword and bolt pistol in each hand?


Default Sergeant is just a default Marine with an extra attack and a higher Leadership. He has a Bolter and Bolt Pistol, but no Chainsword. The option for a chainsword is just that, an option. He loses his Bolter to do it (Which is why it sucks) but gains an extra attack, like Assault Marines, due to having two close combat weapons.

Midnight


----------



## Vokshev

You mean a normal marine has a bolt pistol too? I do not see them anywhere on the model & in the sprues.


----------



## arlins

Vokshev said:


> You mean a normal marine has a bolt pistol too? I do not see them anywhere on the model & in the sprues.


 look at your wargear in the unit description 
all SM,s carry a bolt pistol
wouldnt be able to shoot and assault otherwise as a Bolters not an assault weapon :grin:

Wargear that is in the description doesnt have to be represented on the model ( like frag and krak grenades )


----------



## Vokshev

But the grenades are on the models... at least available on the sprues.

And surely the space marine should know how to assault by bashing the guardsman head in with the butt of his bolter.


----------



## arlins

Vokshev said:


> But the grenades are on the models... at least available on the sprues.
> 
> And surely the space marine should know how to assault by bashing the guardsman head in with the butt of his bolter.


 Yes but you dont have to put them on if you dont want to , and in game you would still
have frag and krak grenades because theyre part of your standard wargear . 

Only if you depart from standard gear do you have to model for it ie taking a ML 
instead of the standard bolter . 

for instance A Rhino in its wargear has , smoke launchers , spotlight and Storm bolter .
you can make and field the model without these represented , BUT they still count as having them .

so your marines all have Bolters , frag and krak grenades and bolt pistols irregardless 
of the figure not actually having them attached .

nd NO a SM cannot assault using his bolter , this has nothing to do with Reality and more to do with balancing rules


----------



## Tim/Steve

A lot of marines do have bolt pistols on the models- there are a lot of holsters out there carefully hidden away, I can see 4 in the Tac squad pic from GW website; on the ML, sgt and the 2 above them. There is also one just about visible on the bottom right model.


----------



## Vokshev

Back to topic....which box set can I find a combi-multi melta ?and is it right or left handed? I only have right handed powerfists from the assault marines so...


And slightly off-topic, I notice that left handed marines power fists do exist, can I give the SGT Dual fists? or Dual combi multi meltas?


----------



## arlins

Vokshev said:


> Back to topic....which box set can I find a combi-multi melta ?and is it right or left handed? I only have right handed powerfists from the assault marines so...
> 
> 
> And slightly off-topic, I notice that left handed marines power fists do exist, can I give the SGT Dual fists? or Dual combi multi meltas?


 you could model it , but why would you ( unless you just like the look) it wouldnt gain any extra attacks , with two meltas he,s still only be able to shoot once ( though your not optionaly allowed two Meltas ) and with two powerfists he wouldnt gain any extra CC attacks


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

arlins said:


> you could model it , but why would you ( unless you just like the look) it wouldnt gain any extra attacks , with two meltas he,s still only be able to shoot once ( though your not optionaly allowed two Meltas ) and with two powerfists he wouldnt gain any extra CC attacks


actually, with 2 fists you gain an attack. but its the price for 1 attack i useless. you do NOT get the double CCW attack with pfists with pistols / ACCW. you DO get one with a double PF


----------



## arlins

KhainiteAssassin said:


> actually, with 2 fists you gain an attack. but its the price for 1 attack i useless. you do NOT get the double CCW attack with pfists with pistols / ACCW. you DO get one with a double PF


 yes your right mate :wink: ( its hot and im sufferin and thats my excuse lol )


----------



## Barnster

Vokshev said:


> Back to topic....which box set can I find a combi-multi melta ?and is it right or left handed? I only have right handed powerfists from the assault marines so...


Comi mltas are in the space marinn commander set, you only get one though

and i think it left handed

Forge world also may do a set not 100% sure on that


----------



## gen.ahab

Vokshev said:


> Back to topic....which box set can I find a combi-multi melta ?


The magical one. I suggest you buy from Santa. (they don't exist.) Just fucking with ya. You can get some in the commander box, but it is cheaper to go to bits stores.

Really though, if you are thinking of a HW for your squad, I would say a ML. Save points to be spent elsewhere.


----------



## Vokshev

I am already replacing the ML with a free MM, just deciding on my SGT wargear now.


----------



## gen.ahab

Vokshev said:


> I am already replacing the ML with a free MM, just deciding on my SGT wargear now.


Yeah, got that, just think it was the wrong choice, but forgot it was free, so meh.


----------



## Vokshev

It is tough to decide what to let my SGT carry, If I were to invest 35 points (pf+cm) on him, it makes him a rather high value target to loose.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Does he really need a PF? It's expensive and not overly useful, since Tactical Marines can't get trapped in CC with walkers & you have meltas to deal with vehicles. A dedicated assault unit will shred marines whether they have a PF or not. IMO you could probably spend the points better elsewhere. 

A combi-melta sounds good though.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

yeah do just a combi melta for SM squads, you dont need the PF as its a waste of points that will just be lost.


----------



## Vokshev

Without the PF it can free up 50 points from my 2 squads, I think ill get a land speeder with an additional multi-melta, how does that sound?


----------



## Zer0

I think Land Speeders are the way to go with multi-meltas; can move 12" and fire, making it easier to get into the half-range sweet spot. If I remember correctly, you'll have to free-up 10 more points to upgrade the Speeder.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I like missile launchers as they can be useful for taking out groups of low armoured troops etc. My devastator squad has four of them.


----------



## Tim/Steve

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Does he really need a PF? It's expensive and not overly useful, since Tactical Marines can't get trapped in CC with walkers & you have meltas to deal with vehicles. A dedicated assault unit will shred marines whether they have a PF or not. IMO you could probably spend the points better elsewhere.
> 
> A combi-melta sounds good though.


Um... why not?
You can choose to break from combat, but more then half the time (against an I4 dread) you'll get caught before you can escape and just take a few extra saves. 
Even if you do escape combat the enemy can just try to consolidate to withint 6" of you... then you cannot rally (ATSKNF does not ignore this rallying restriction). Against a dread its actually almost a worst-case scenario: if the dread is withint 6" you can't rally, will move 2D6" away, probably taking you out of 6" bonus melta range.... then the dread can move up, shoot and either just watch you flee again or assault you, getting a bonus attack for charging.

Most people I know won't risk the not rallying again so just stay in combat hoping their krak grenades do something before they die (and hitting on 6s and glancing on 6s means thats unlikely)... I seen some luck with meltabombs, but there really is nothing like a powerfist.


I used to use LS with MM all the time (though I took the 80pt version with 2: much better against MCs and mostly stopped me rolling the inevitable miss that I always seemed to get with 1 shot melta units), but I also used attack bikes with MM.
Both are good options, and I never really decided which was best... they both have +ves and -ves: the attack bike is much easier to hide out of LoS and once it has a 3+ cover save from turbo-boosting can survive a lot of firepower... while the LS is better at ignoring small arms fire, is almost immune to combat but is almost impossible to hide out of LoS and will rarely get a cover save other then the 4+ for moving flat out).


----------



## Vokshev

This is my 1750 army list with on 2 tactical squads, their function is to hold the objective while the rest of my army go for a head-on assault.

HQ-vulkan-190pts

Elite-terminator squad (6 man) w/ heavy flamer 245
Elite-Assault terminator squad-200

Troop-Tactical Squad w/ melta, multimelta, powerfist+ combi-melta, rhino-245pts 
Troop-Tactical Squad w/ melta, multimelta, powerfist+ combi-melta, rhino-245pts 

Heavy Support-Redeemer w/ Multi Melta-250pts
Heavy Support-Redeemer w/ Multi Melta-250pts
Heavy Support-Vindicator-125pts (Siege Shield)


1750 points.


The only threat my army poses againt enemy armour is probably the vindicator which will not survive long being the prime target, I am trying to beef up my tact squads for worst case scenarios such as an Ironclad Dreadnought or enemy terminators. 

However if I do not take PF and CM for my sergeants, I can potentially free up 70 points for a LS...

How would you outfit your tact squad if you are in my shoes?

(And thank you everyone for contributing to this thread! It is interesting to see everyone's tactical point of view.)


----------



## Tim/Steve

I would absolutely keep the PF on your sgts... but I wouldn't run both units the same. I also think that your vindi should survive fairly well... if you use it right.

Of your 2 units I would have 1 as listed, but then I would change the other for missile launcher, flamer, combi-flamer and mebbe lower the PF to a PW.
This would give you a long range unit to sit on 'home' objectives, firing in support of the advancing units (everything else). The reason I would take the flamers is that your army will be very small, so hoard armies (especially those with lots of units, such as nids) would probably flow round your tank formation like a breakwater.... so I think cheap infantry will be the biggest threat to your own objective. With a flamer and a combi-flamer you can do a rhino flamer driveby: move 6", place the template in the best position and times the hits by 2.... should do a lot of damage (not as nice as an ork truck with burna boyz though). You are then sitting in an AV10 box that things like gaunts cannot normally hurt.
If you did do something like this you would have to be very careful (and listen) to what the opponent puts into reserve: a drop pod with a dreadnought DS'ing behind your advance could be very nasty (in that case I would probably keep a LRR back to make sure of your own objective).


Reason I said your vindi should survive is that it can hide behind a wall of steel: next time you set up place both LRRs close together then put the vindi right behind 1, and the other tac squad rhino behind the other: it will be almost impossible for the opponent to hit either, and if they can you should be getting 3+ cover saves (for opponents not being able to hit the correct vehicle facing).
That should let both the vindi and rhino get close to the opponent's lines without you having to worry too much. That should mean your vindi gets to start shooting before being shot at... although if you play a pitched battle you may need to turn your LRs sideways to fit them on with the other tanks behind (same goes for entering play on DoW), though since that still presents AV14 to the enemy and actually increases the screen its not really a problem as such...


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Didn't see this until today. Interesting discussions.

The loadout for my tac squad is usually MG, ML, combi-flamer, and PW.

This is part of an all-comers list though (and only at 1500). My friends run Tyranids, Orks, Eldar, and (now) Chaos Demons (with SoB and Tau in the near future). 

And I can say that we've only played one game in the past five months that was not annihilation (we roll high). I don't have much experience holding objectives, I just try to kill as much of whatever is coming my way before they kill me. :biggrin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Can Sergeants with Power Fists be picked out? They used to when I played two rule books ago.


----------



## arlins

Words_of_Truth said:


> Can Sergeants with Power Fists be picked out? They used to when I played two rule books ago.


 no mate they cant ( unless Telion is shooting at them that is :biggrin


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Oh thats good then, I'll be less wary of giving my Sergeants a power fist from now on.


----------



## Vokshev

Which hand is the combi-melta and combi-flamer for? You can only get them in the space marine commander box set right?


----------



## Barnster

combi flamers are only availble to buy from forgeworld, or you'll have to make your own if, but their really easy to make. The forge world one goes on either hand as there is no pre sculpted handpiece

combi meltas are left handed, and only in the commander box, or as others have said bit stores or ebay


----------



## Vokshev

Is this a right handed combi melta or a combi bolter?

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/combi-melta-bolter-p-250.html


----------



## Katie Drake

Vokshev said:


> Is this a right handed combi melta or a combi bolter?
> 
> http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/combi-melta-bolter-p-250.html


Combi-melta. It's from the Commander box.

There's also a combi-melta option on the Sternguard kit, though it's metal/resin and is meant for a rather awkward pose.


----------



## arlins

Vokshev said:


> Is this a right handed combi melta or a combi bolter?
> 
> http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/combi-melta-bolter-p-250.html


 Just FYI , theres no such thing as a combi bolter 
Any combi weapon is a Bolter with a one per game shot melta/plasma/flamer attached

A combi bolter would be a Bolter with a one shot Bolter attached , :grin:


----------



## Katie Drake

arlins said:


> Just FYI , theres no such thing as a combi bolter
> Any combi weapon is a Bolter with a one per game shot melta/plasma/flamer attached
> 
> A combi bolter would be a Bolter with a one shot Bolter attached , :grin:


Combi-bolter is an older term used to describe the twin-linked bolters that Chaos Space Marines used in editions past. GW decided to simplify things and start referring to them as twin-linked bolters in the most recent Chaos Codex because people were never sure what they did rules-wise due to... reading being hard, I guess?


----------



## Tim/Steve

There used to be a SM combi-bolter... which fired as a storm bolter for one turn. But that is long dead and buried.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

This is what it looks like:


----------



## Vokshev

So it is actually just a regular bolter with an attachment? much like those grenade launchers on those m4a1 rifles? How do I model one? They are sold out everywhere and I do not want to buy a one whole box just for it.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Hmm well you could get a normal melta gun, chop off the bottom of it, and do the same with a bolter but chop the top off it, then use some green stuff to fill any gaps to merge them into a single weapon.


----------



## Katie Drake

Vokshev said:


> So it is actually just a regular bolter with an attachment? much like those grenade launchers on those m4a1 rifles? How do I model one? They are sold out everywhere and I do not want to buy a one whole box just for it.


That's basically exactly how it works. Rules-wise, it's a bolter that has the ability to fire its combi-portion once per game following all the normal rules for the specific type of weapon - so if it's a combi-melta, it can fire as a meltagun once per game.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

To model one, just cut the appropriate barrel off a flamer/melta/plasma, then kitbash it onto a standard bolter. (Probably a bit more complex than it sounds).


----------



## Mr.Malevolent

I prefer MM's due to the extra help with penetration. Yes it has the same range as my bolters but it can do some good damage. Plus I seem to never be able to use my ML's efficiently. Could also be due to the fact that I love the idea of a MM literally melting everything it hits :so_happy:


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Btw here's a combi-melta I recently converted. Have to trim off some of the green stuff but it's usable.


----------



## arlins

Bit blurry , but looking good .
I bet once painted no one will know its a conversion :grin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Thanks 

My camera phone sucks >.<


----------



## Vokshev

Wow this is a pretty good conversion, your bolter gun barrel is slightly behind the melta barrel, besides that it looks almost identical to the original.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I just used the hobby knife to cut a rectangle out of the bottom of the melta gun, then cut a rectangle out of the bolter which included the barrel and chamber. Then cut out the magazine part including the little bit just above the magazine.

I then put the barrel piece in the position that I cut out of the melta gun and put the magazine in place of where the little wire used to be.

Then just covered the gaps, holes etc with green stuff, making sure to trim it down so the green stuff is flat afterwards.

You probably already knew all this though


----------



## Vokshev

Question though, are they worth the 10 points? considering the 'one-shot only' and they become a regular bolter afterwards.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

You can use the one shot when ever and on Sternguard they only cost 5 points but they can use the special ammunition when ever as well. They are good for when a tank or a dreadnought etc comes a long or even heavily armoured troops like terminators. I think they are worth while on characters if you'd not reliant on him in combat. My commander has a Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield.


----------



## 777swappamag777

i think that a lot of meltas with vulkan in it would own face in planet strike


----------



## vonklaude

The question has been answered, but I'll add in my vote.

With Vulkan, it has to be MM. For nine shots that reroll means that eight hit instead of six. If you have three models similarly equipped, that means they count as four models for weight of fire. Why would you not want effectively 33% more models shooting for free? Applied consistently across your force selection (e.g. taking flamers, melta, and hammers) this principle means that in shooting your 1500pt force counts as a 2000pt force.

Obviously it is hard to apply the principle perfectly, but it can be applied such that you are effectively fielding a few hundred points more than your opponent.

So yes, with Vulkan, MM over ML every time.


----------



## vulkanhestan

Vokshev said:


> Vulkan is included in the army so there is the reroll,
> 
> It seems to me ML is superior in range and firepower, why will anyone take Melta over ML? even if it is twin linked.


It because it's the salamder way


----------



## Katie Drake

Multi-meltas are actually fine weapons. It took me a couple of years to finally see it, but Tactical Squads in Rhinos parked in the midfield can actually make excellent use of multi-meltas. I don't think anyone would disagree that a multi-melta is a far more dangerous weapon than a missile launcher at the end of the day (due to AP1 and to a lesser extent the melta rule) as frag missiles don't usually accomplish much unless they're used in numbers, like if an entire Devastator Squad fires 4 frags at a single unit. By parking in the midfield, the multi-melta's chief disadvantage (range) becomes much less of a factor and makes all sorts of enemies wary to advance closer, especially those with an armor value.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Yeah, its a nice tactic: using your multi-melta as an area denial weapon to block certain lanes of advance from the enemy... and if they ignore it and advance into you then you get to smack them around


----------

